# Another Maryland event- Sat. Sept 29, 07



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Pets on Wheels
Dog-a-thon
with the MC-WjZ TV's Bob Turk
10am-3pm at Oregon Ridge Park

Join Upper Chesaqeake Health & Pets on Wheels for our second annual Dog-a-thon
Bring your pet. It's almost a mile walk to support our local PetsonWheels organization.
Ask your family, friends and co-workers to sponsor you and your pet to walk in the dog-a-thon.
All donations are tax deductible.

Registration fee:

$15 to register before September 15th.
$20 to register after September 15th.

Register by mail until September 15th using checks or money orders. To submit payment before September 29th using a credit card please go to our website, Pets On Wheels - Baltimore Metro & Harford County, Maryland. On the day of the event, only checks and cash will be accepted at the registration table.

Send registrations to:

P.O. Box 44176
Baltimore, Md 21236

Guidelines

all friendly pets are welcome but must be up to date on vaccinations and leashed at all times.

Please do not bring pets that are in heat.

All owners are required to clean up after their pets, baggies will be provided for your convience.

We will be walking on September 29th, even if it is raining. 

for more information call 410 913-5569 or go to Pets On Wheels - Baltimore Metro & Harford County, Maryland


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone planning on going?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

bump up
I think a lot of people never got a chance to read this.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope that people are interested.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I have*

three events all at the same time that day.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a reminder.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping this for all you MD members!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Thank you Kimm.*

Haven't gotten a response about this on the Forum.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It's this Sat.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Sat. is the big day.*

PetsonWheels is going to be on the News today.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Did*

anyone see PetsonWheels on the news?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Saturday is the event!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Today is the day!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have fun Judi!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks.
You have a great day too!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It ends at 3PM.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I just seen this! Bummer.....Rosco and I sat home all day too....


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope it was a nice event! I'm sure it was.......Oregon Ridge is quite pretty.

WAY too far for us. Heck, I rarely get off the shore.

But, I AM anxiously waiting for October 1st. Dogs allowed on the beaches again!! YAY!

Please post pics if you have any!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I wanted to take Rosco to the Beach a couple months ago. Was pretty disappointed when i found out Dogs weren't allowed during the summer!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I didn't take my camera.*

I posted on this thread so many times so that people would notice it.
I tried!


----------

